# Smoking in a barber shop chair...



## bama (Jan 24, 2007)

Had to post a pic of my first barber shop chair-smoking experience. This was last week at S.G. Roi Tobacconist in Old Market, Omaha, NE. Unique and quite enjoyable. It was my 3rd or 4th time in the shop, and I have no idea how I missed the 2 chairs before.


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

haha, that is awesome.


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

Love the sign in the background...

"NO PUBLIC RESTROOM! DON'T EVEN ASK"

:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

I personally think someone should open up a tobacconist/barber shop. I'd gladly pay extra to get a good cigar and a hot lather shave. Might just be me, but using a can of foam and a disposable razor leaves something wanting...


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds cool in theory... but I imagine little pieces of hair getting stuck on the wet end of the cigar after puffs.
I envision a great deal of spitting... :ss


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

My barbershop still has chairs like that. They have ashtrays in the armrests, but a sign on the door says "No Smoking"!


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

sspolv said:


> I personally think someone should open up a tobacconist/barber shop. I'd gladly pay extra to get a good cigar and a hot lather shave. Might just be me, but using a can of foam and a disposable razor leaves something wanting...


Nothing beats a leather strap to hone that razor. May just need to add a couple of those new fangled "deck chairs" to ever lounge.

Great pic, thanks

TT:cb


----------



## kdhoffma (May 22, 2007)

There's a barber/tobacco shop in Connecticut, check it out:
Cigar Barber


----------



## The Saint (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a little humidor for my customers, Normally stocked with Tabacalera Tropical, Cuban Crafters and other boutique brands. Sadly, you can't smoke in public buildings here, so no smoking while getting your ears lowered. 

If you want a barber shave I suggest getting them now, alot of states are banning them,due to Hep, HIV and TB. We here in ND still can give them, but some of the younger Barbers are trying to change that. 

Another fact that his sad is that here in ND there are 240 barbers in the state......and 9500 beauticians, and there is under 650,000 residents of the whole state.


----------



## KingGeorge (May 24, 2007)

Nothing beats a barber shop... One of the last refuges a man has. Every man should have a shop where they now your name when you walk in and know how you want your hair cut.


george


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

White97Jimmy said:


> My barbershop still has chairs like that. They have ashtrays in the armrests, but a sign on the door says "No Smoking"!


:tpd:

But I smoke cigars everytime I get a haircut. I have been going to "David" for the last 29 years. Yes ...since I was 9 !

Same chairs and he allows cigar smoking as well.


----------



## PariahDM (May 12, 2011)

Wish I lived in a state that allowed it and damn I'm going to make a post to find a near-by state.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

I hope you haven't been smoking since then!! LOL!! But certainly that would be nice!



RPB67 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> But I smoke cigars everytime I get a haircut. I have been going to "David" for the last 29 years. Yes ...*since I was 9* !
> 
> Same chairs and he allows cigar smoking as well.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Welocme to Puff!! Congratulations on your first post!



PariahDM said:


> Wish I lived in a state that allowed it and damn I'm going to make a post to find a near-by state.


----------



## ShaunB (Feb 5, 2010)

For some reason as soon as I read the thread title I knew it was here. I live not far away and go to this shop every once in a while. Do you live here or just in town?


----------



## p2min-cl (May 14, 2007)

bama said:


> Had to post a pic of my first barber shop chair-smoking experience. This was last week at S.G. Roi Tobacconist in Old Market, Omaha, NE. Unique and quite enjoyable. It was my 3rd or 4th time in the shop, and I have no idea how I missed the 2 chairs before.


Wow, that's great. My barber doesn't mind at all if I light up a stick. He says he really like the smell of my cigars. You can only smoke em on weekday mornings though.


----------



## p2min-cl (May 14, 2007)

djangos said:


> I hope you haven't been smoking since then!! LOL!! But certainly that would be nice!


What do you know, "David" is the name of my barber.


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

Someone needs to open a Cigar bar with an attached barber shop, steakhouse, and gun range!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

I hope all of you realize that this thread was from 2007........!? i just responded as it was his first post!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

djangos said:


> I hope all of you realize that this thread was from 2007........!? i just responded as it was his first post!!


It's a fad thing... What once was old becomes new again. :biggrin:


----------

